# Tool to calibrate LG monitor - your suggestion???



## Dylan777 (Jun 21, 2012)

hi guys,
I'm looking for a tool to calibrate my LG monitor -model E2342. What would you suggest?

I'm thinking about Spyder4elite:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/838845-REG/Datacolor_S4EL100_Spyder4Elite_Software.html

Thanks
Dylan


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 21, 2012)

I got a colormunki

http://www.colormunki.com/


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 21, 2012)

I have the Spyder4elite, and works very well. I also have an iMac, and neither of them works well on it because the monitor can't be dimmed enough. This affects final output. I contacted both companies, and they are aware of the problem, no no fix is forthcoming 



Dylan777 said:


> hi guys,
> I'm looking for a tool to calibrate my LG monitor -model E2342. What would you suggest?
> 
> I'm thinking about Spyder4elite:
> ...


----------



## gmrza (Jun 21, 2012)

scottkinfw said:


> I have the Spyder4elite, and works very well. I also have an iMac, and neither of them works well on it because the monitor can't be dimmed enough. This affects final output. I contacted both companies, and they are aware of the problem, no no fix is forthcoming



Do you have any view on the relative improvement from the Spyder3 to the Spyder4? I guess the question is whether it is worth upgrading.


----------



## Orion (Jun 21, 2012)

I have colormunki photo (xrite), which can do the monitor, printer, and projector. . .

If you have a TOTL monitor, then it may already have a calibrator, as do the totl printers. . . . otherwise colormunki is more than enough, and then some.


----------



## Menace (Jun 21, 2012)

Recently got a Spyder4 - works a treat. After calibrating, looked at some older photos from LR catalogue and realized I wasn't getting the most out of my ips monitor as there was a subtle blue saturation in some BW images. 

Spyder is always connected via USB port and monitors room's ambient light level and makes any adjustments as required.

Worth the investment if you do a lot of prints like I do


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 21, 2012)

Spyder3 pro. Still works great.


----------

